# Key Fob Issue - M135i X Drive 2020



## Desiboyo (4 mo ago)

Hi, I have a 2 year old M135i X Drive. Last week my key fob wouldn't open the car, so I had to use the App to gain entry and start the car. When I got home about 15 minutes later, the key fob worked again. I thought the battery on the fob was low, so I used the spare key fob. Next day the same thing happened with the replacement key fob, but then worked later on. I'm pretty sure the chances of both key fobs needing replacement batteries at the same time is unlikely (only 2 years old), but as the issue is intermittent, I'm sure when I take it to the dealer, the key fob will probably work fine. Anyone had the same issue?


----------

